# I just got thrown out of Ed Roman Guitars. ;)



## Chris (Dec 15, 2008)

This is a cross-post from metalguitarist.org for those of you who haven't joined us there yet. 

Anyhow, the copy/paste! 


Conversation:

Me: "Hey bro."
Salesman: "Hey, can I help you?"
Me: "Yeah, can I grab a pick?"
Salesman: "We're not really that kind of store, all custom. If there's something you want to buy, we can talk".

At this point, I look across the store and see an JEM777DY hanging on the wall.

Me: "Ah, ok, that's understandable. Yeah, I'd like to see that 'DY on the wall over there."
Salesman: "That's actually part of the owner's private stock."
Me: "Oh, really?"
Salesman: "Yeah, it's a full custom done for him, it's $5,000"
Me: "That JEM777DY is five thousand dollars?"
Salesman: "Ed had it ordered, it has special inlays"
Me: "Those are just pyramids, that's how it came."
Salesman: "No it's custom"
Me: "Ah, ok. In that case I'll pass. I just wanted to see if the legends of Ed Roman Guitars and his full of shit employees were true. Apparently, they are"
Salesman: "What a very uncool thing to say, man!" 

Note: He sounded like The Dude. 

Me: "Well, that guitar isn't custom anything, and it's also not a $5000 guitar."
Salesman: "ITS WORTH FIVE THOUSAND IF HE WANTS FIVE THOUSAND FOR IT!"
Me: "Er, ok, well if he's asking five thousand for it, I guess in your store it's 'worth' five thousand, but that guitar is not any kind of special Ed custom. It's a JEM777DY. You're lying.
Salesman: "I DIDNT SAY THAT, THE LIAR IS YOU" *persecuting pointy finger*

^ No shit, that's exactly what he said. 

Me: "How am I a liar? You said that guitar is custom, it isn't, and you said it's worth $5000, it's not, unless we're in your store, apparently."
Salesman: "YOU GET OUT OF THE STORE NOW"
Me (to my buddy): "Fuck yeah, dude! "

 Fuckin' awesome. No shit, 3 minutes from in the door to back outside.


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 15, 2008)

Chris, this just made all the time you've been away worth it. What a turd hammock of a "company".


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 15, 2008)

We should make t-shirts saying :

"I got thrown out of Ed Roman's Store for telling Ed's employees thier boss is an idiot."

Sell them at Namm we'll make a fortune.


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 15, 2008)

You sir, win...At everything.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2008)

That....was.....awesome. 

I wanna do that.


----------



## techjsteele (Dec 15, 2008)

Man, its sad when you have a guitar store that has an owner and staff that live in a fantasy world. We had a store like this in my area (don't remember the name exactly), and the owner would not let you touch anything in the store unless you bought it first. He also asked crazy prices for equipment ($750 for an Ibanez GAX70, and $2000 for a Line6 Spider II 150). He lasted 2 months. He apparently didn't sell a single piece of equipment. I wonder how people like Ed Roman can stay in business.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## jymellis (Dec 15, 2008)

who the hell is ed roman and where is his store?


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 15, 2008)

jymellis said:


> who the hell is ed roman and where is his store?


 
The music industrie's most hated man.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 15, 2008)

jymellis said:


> who the hell is ed roman and where is his store?









Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas - USA Made Custom Guitars

at the top of the page is his store address and Ed is a moron that thinks he can "Make Custom" guitars based off of Ibanez and other companys nd sell them for really high prices


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 15, 2008)

or even worse builds shit quality customs and tries to sell them as the real deal.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 15, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> or even worse has other people build shit quality customs and tries to sell them as the real deal while giving the actual builders no credit for their work



Fixed.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 15, 2008)

Chris!!

I wish I could have been there to witness that!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmmm Sevenstring.org meetup at Ed Roman's store. Could turn out to be rather halarious.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 15, 2008)

Fucking Epic


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 15, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> or even worse builds shit quality customs and tries to sell them as the real deal.



He might even just buy prodution guitars and sell them as "Customs" Like that one kid who bought a Stealth from Ed and was told it was a "One of a Kind, Custom" with that warp-around bridge.



bulletbass man said:


> Hmmm Sevenstring.org meetup at Ed Roman's store. Could turn out to be rather halarious.



that would be sooo epic win!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Hmmm Sevenstring.org meetup at Ed Roman's store. Could turn out to be rather halarious.



yes yes!!

Fuck, i'll _fly_ over just to take part in that


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 15, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> yes yes!!
> 
> Fuck, i'll _fly_ over just to take part in that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope someone steals all his stuff, that guys such an ass. Im shocked nobody has sued his dumbass.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 15, 2008)

I was glad when he went out of business a while back. When did he get his store up and running again?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I hope someone steals all his stuff, that guys such an ass. Im shocked nobody has sued his dumbass.



I thought he did get into some trouble a while back and had to sell his store. but moved a block away and opened up another store 



TomAwesome said:


> I was glad when he went out of business a while back. When did he get his store up and running again?



at least back in '06 because thats when I first saw his website. and thought he was a Legit guy. the I started coming here and found the truth


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2008)

You should've taken a dump on the rug.


----------



## sami (Dec 15, 2008)

You shoulda held your hand out and yelled, *"IT'S OVER FIVE THOUSANNNNNNND!!!!!!"*

Hilarious story man!!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 15, 2008)

That's awesome! Here's a banana sticker as testament to your metalness.




Haha, just kidding. :fist:


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 15, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> That's awesome! Here's a banana sticker as testament to your metalness.
> 
> View attachment 9173
> 
> ...



Dethklok reference


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## sami (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Breakdown (Dec 16, 2008)

I didnt know ed roman was so hated here

Why is that so
that was a pretty funny story BTW


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 16, 2008)

Breakdown said:


> I didnt know ed roman was so hated here
> 
> Why is that so
> that was a pretty funny story BTW



Just google him and read some of what he has done.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 16, 2008)

Breakdown said:


> I didnt know ed roman was so hated here
> 
> Why is that so
> that was a pretty funny story BTW



Reason #1 
Building FAKE BC Rich (and other companies) guitars, and selling them as the real deal. 

Reason #2 Ed Roman Bolt on neck guitars = Missile launchers (Body is the launcher....neck is the missile) 

Reason #3 He's a fucking leprechaun....would YOU trust a leprechaun to build you or buy a guitar from? 

Reason #4 Over priced, OUTRAGEOUSLY over priced.

Google is your friend if you need more reasons than that.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

sami said:


> You shoulda held your hand out and yelled, *"IT'S OVER FIVE THOUSANNNNNNND!!!!!!"*
> 
> Hilarious story man!!



YES!


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> yes yes!!
> 
> Fuck, i'll _fly_ over just to take part in that



And you know I'd come along for the trip too bro


----------



## petereanima (Dec 16, 2008)

Chris, i bow down to your action of awesomesauce! 

thats hilarious, how can this Ed Roman asshole be STILL in the business?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

petereanima said:


> Chris, i bow down to your action of awesomesauce!
> 
> thats hilarious, how can this Ed Roman asshole be STILL in the business?



that is because he talks drunk las Vegas people into buying his guitars maybe   make sence if you think about it though.

"What happens in Vegas, Stays in Vegas"


----------



## hairychris (Dec 16, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Reason #1
> Building FAKE BC Rich (and other companies) guitars, and selling them as the real deal.
> 
> Reason #2 Ed Roman Bolt on neck guitars = Missile launchers (Body is the launcher....neck is the missile)
> ...



He ripped off KxK too, including the Karl Sanders sig which he had up on his site with the KxK logo removed but the carved Nile was still there...

Not cool.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Breakdown said:


> I didnt know ed roman was so hated here
> 
> Why is that so
> that was a pretty funny story BTW



One thing he did to a member here was fuck him over on a BC Rich "Custom Shop" Stealth, which it turned out was totally fake.


----------



## Naren (Dec 16, 2008)

I just gotta say once again that you rule, Chris.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

hairychris said:


> He ripped off KxK too, including the Karl Sanders sig which he had up on his site with the KxK logo removed but the carved Nile was still there...
> 
> Not cool.


He still has the shape on his site though. he just posted the pic of the one he built 



ZeroSignal said:


> One thing he did to a member here was fuck him over on a BC Rich "Custom Shop" Stealth, which it turned out was totally fake.



Yeah I said that already  But yeah I felt sorry for that kid


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, that's just like your opinion, man.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2008)

Ed Roman man...what a pretentious knobhead.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ed Roman man...what a pretentious knobhead.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Well, that's just like your opinion, man.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


>



I was wondering what the hell he was talking about also


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I was wondering what the hell he was talking about also



The Big Lebowski people! Watch it!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvbssyAtVEg

1:51 - "That's just, like, your opinion man"

And Chris, epic win my friend, well fuckin done


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> The Big Lebowski people! Watch it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see.


----------



## Blind Faith (Dec 16, 2008)

Haha thats awesome!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> One thing he did to a member here was fuck him over on a BC Rich "Custom Shop" Stealth, which it turned out was totally fake.



Did you know he Still has/is trying to sell fake BC Rich body blanks? 

I couldn't find them on his site earlier, but they were there for a Long time. I hope no one bought it. But he had a bunch of unfinished "70s Ironbirds"........the Ironbird shape didn't exist until the mid 80s. 


http://www.edroman.com/guitars/abstract/images/img28.jpg[img]
[img]http://www.edroman.com/guitars/abstract/images/abs-angelofdeath.jpg


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

and according to him


Ed Roman said:


> "if any one copys my Baker guitars, I'll sue them"


----------



## hairychris (Dec 16, 2008)

Hehe, you should see the hatred the PRS community have for him... He's not been a registered dealer since PRS discovered that he was re-topping their instruments. It's one of the reasons he says that the old ones are the only ones worth having - he can't stock them new!!


----------



## budda (Dec 16, 2008)

he went after Baker guitars?

fucker.


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 16, 2008)

Ed Roman, if you happen to be reading this...your a twat, and you know why.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hahaha I wish I was there to see that. If I ever go to Las Vegas, I'm definitely going to have to try that.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> at the top of the page is his store address and Ed is a moron that thinks he can "Make Custom" guitars based off of Ibanez and other companys nd sell them for really high prices



I don't know what you're talking about. This guitar looks totally original, dude:


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 16, 2008)

Chris - you are my fucking hero. If you threw a shoe at Ed himself, I'd campaign for your sainthood.




twiztedchild said:


> at the top of the page is his store address and Ed is a moron that thinks he can "Make Custom" guitars based off of Ibanez and other companys nd sell them for really high prices



I wonder the exact same sentence when Ran guitars does the same thing.

I also wonder if you've noticed the EXTREMELY large amount of builders using the RG as a body style for custom guitars. This includes me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 16, 2008)

The difference being that Ran is not trying to pawn off his creations as Ibanez/Jackson/ESP/whatever. The quality on Ran's, and your guitars for that matter, are probably much higher quality than his.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 16, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


>



Hey it's the Kxk "Extendavee"!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 16, 2008)

Atleast this time it isn't a picture of a guitar off the KXK site. Remember he had downings guitar on his site and it even had the KXK writing on the head stock.

I hope he dies a terrible death. Prefarbly rather soon.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow I had no idea about this guy until now. What an idiot. I hate people that are all hippy like when it comes to guitars. We have a guy around here who owns a Schecter shop who doesn't want anyone touching the guitars either. 

I looked at Ed Romans site and seen a familiar guitar. An Ed Roman Blackice (Ibanez Iceman) haha.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it a bird? is it a plane?! NO! It's CAPTAIN BAD FRET-ACCESS!!! 

That design makes the last 7 frets absolutely pointless!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 16, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Is it a bird? is it a plane?! NO! It's CAPTAIN BAD FRET-ACCESS!!!



LMAO


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone actually buy his guitars? lol


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 16, 2008)

anyone else think it would be funny just for like 1,000 of us anti ed guys to walk in his store....and start talking shit about everything a damand ed to come and see us so we can bwat his ass?


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd love to, but i'm a bit far away mate  Someone needs to knock this shit head down from his cloud though


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 16, 2008)

i suprised nobody has sued this douchebag yet, he could get a long ass sentence too if someone had the balls to do so


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone contact Ibanez and have them look into it lol


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sure someone has! They've obviously got bigger fish to fry


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Is it a bird? is it a plane?! NO! It's CAPTAIN BAD FRET-ACCESS!!!
> 
> That design makes the last 7 frets absolutely pointless!!



From a personal design point it looks just like a gibson 22 fret instrument but with the plains of vintage design recognition hazed, kinda like an illusion. However Ed Roman does seem to be a pioneer. The body looks like a kxk warrior V to me. I wouldn't mind a handbuilt custom from him but to my specs of course.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

budda said:


> he went after Baker guitars?
> 
> fucker.



No. there was a video on youtube where some crazy lady interveiwed him and he said that if any one copied His Baker guitars he would sue them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2008)

All the big guitar comapnies whom he has ripped off need to just simultaneously sue him. Just completely bankrupt him. The only customers he cares about are guys like Van Halen anyway.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

^ Yep. We should all buy guitars first though, and then join in the PURE FUCKING PWNAGE THAT IS SUING ED ROMAN for false advertising or something...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Yep. We should all buy guitars first though, and then join in the PURE FUCKING PWNAGE THAT IS SUING ED ROMAN for false advertising or something...



 only if everyone has about $6000 for a "Custom" B. C. Rich Stealth  or something


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

Im sure we'd get more than that back after we sued his ass. Or at least the satisfaction of putting a pretentious fucknut out of business


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Im sure we'd get more than that back after we sued his ass. Or at least the satisfaction of putting a pretentious fucknut out of business



I would hope so. I would want to be telling people I got fucked over by him for $6000 for a $1000 production model.  We should sue him for the name "Ed Roman Guitars and Roman Guitars" Also.  that would be harder I guess though


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Chris you are a god, this is excellent.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 16, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> All the big guitar comapnies whom he has ripped off need to just simultaneously sue him. Just completely bankrupt him. The only customers he cares about are guys like Van Halen anyway.


 
You do relize he's gone bankrupt before right.

All he does is declare bankruptcy sell his store and then move down the street. He never will go away. 

Seriously though he was sued by EBMM already. Has gotten countless cease and desist orders. What will make my day though is if at Namm someone throws thier shoes at him. Cause that fat bastard will have no chance at getting out of the way.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> You do relize he's gone bankrupt before right.
> 
> All he does is declare bankruptcy sell his store and then move down the street. He never will go away.
> 
> Seriously though he was sued by EBMM already. Has gotten countless cease and desist orders. *What will make my day though is if at Namm someone throws thier shoes at him. Cause that fat bastard will have no chance at getting out of the way.*



 SOME ONE PLEASE MAKE A .GIF of that!!!!!!


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 17, 2008)

that would be the most epic .gif ever


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> that would be the most epic .gif ever


Yes it would I would sig that .gif if someone makes it


----------



## hairychris (Dec 17, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> No. there was a video on youtube where some crazy lady interveiwed him and he said that if any one copied His Baker guitars he would sue them.



Yeah, he owns the Baker brand name if I'm not mistaken, has done for a little while...


----------



## DavyH (Dec 17, 2008)

It's incredible. I live in the arse end of nowhere, yet I know that Ed Roman is a cunt ....

...... on his better days.

The power of the internet never ceases to amaze.

Oh, and well done Chris. If enough people do that he'll probably start employing bouncers.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2008)

LEWY7777777 said:


> From a personal design point it looks just like a gibson 22 fret instrument but with the plains of vintage design recognition hazed, kinda like an illusion. However Ed Roman does seem to be a pioneer. The body looks like a kxk warrior V to me. I wouldn't mind a handbuilt custom from him but to my specs of course.



It's obviously a KxK rip off, and the fact he's saying it's HIS design is one of the many reasons he's a shit bag. If you buy a guitar from him, you're supporting theft of intellectual property, and a scam artist. To me, it's basically like buying stolen goods, an knowing about it. The stupid part is, is that his rip off design is probably MORE expensive than a KxK Warrior V 

Get a hand built custom from him if you like, but you've been warned. A member here got ripped off by him, and getting his FIRST guitar built no less. That's like something sacred, you don't fuck with a guitar players first guitar


----------



## skinhead (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd love to do that also


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 17, 2008)

skinhead said:


> I'd love to do that also



Holy crap, slightly OT, but where have you been Frankie?!  Glad to see you're still alive and kickin' dude!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 17, 2008)

I got bored ha ha

Ed Roman Motivational by ~vampire-genocide on deviantART


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> I got bored ha ha
> 
> Ed Roman Motivational by ~vampire-genocide on deviantART



who's the blond dude next to that Leprechaun?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 17, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> who's the blond dude next to that Leprechaun?



Looks like a young Zakk Wylde or however you spell his name.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Looks like a young Zakk Wylde or however you spell his name.



thats who I thought it was. But Im still not sure.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah that's definitely Zakk back when he was young, looked real purty and had a nice mouth....


----------



## GH0STrider (Dec 17, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> Yeah that's definitely Zakk back when he was young, looked real purty and had a nice mouth....



you know how I know your gay? 

Yeah that is zakk before he grew that nasty " I'm going to pretend I'm in a biker gang now" beard.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> Yeah that's definitely Zakk back when he was young, looked real purty and had a nice mouth....





GH0STrider said:


> you know how I know your gay?
> 
> Yeah that is zakk before he grew that nasty " I'm going to pretend I'm in a biker gang now" beard.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 18, 2008)

you, sir, r a god 4 that


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 18, 2008)

i never had a reason to go to vegas. now i have a reason. 

To go into Ed's store, start some shit and get thrown out. 
Now that would be an epic badge!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 18, 2008)

winterlover said:


> you, sir, r a god 4 that


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sorry I'd seen the movie "Deliverance" recently and I just couldn't resist letting some of the movies dialogue influence my post 

It's no surprise he grew that beard though cause back then Zakk looked like Lucy Lawless in a Randy Rhoads costume!


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I hate Ed Roman more for holding many many Steinbergers hostage. I'd buy a Scepter from him if it wasn't 5 grand.


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 18, 2008)

I HATE MUSIC STORE SNOBBERY-
I USED TO GO TO SHOPS AND THE SALES PEOPLE WOULD TREAT ME LIKE AN IDIOT AND TRY AND SELL ME SHIT THAT WAS OVERPRICED GARBAGE- 
OR WHEN I WAS YOUNGER (15-16) WOULDNT LET ME TRY A GUITAR THAT WAS HALF DECENT...WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU BY SOMETHING YOU CAN'T PLAY?


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 18, 2008)

Tomii Sonic said:


> I HATE MUSIC STORE SNOBBERY-
> I USED TO GO TO SHOPS AND THE SALES PEOPLE WOULD TREAT ME LIKE AN IDIOT AND TRY AND SELL ME SHIT THAT WAS OVERPRICED GARBAGE-
> OR WHEN I WAS YOUNGER (15-16) WOULDNT LET ME TRY A GUITAR THAT WAS HALF DECENT...WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU BY SOMETHING YOU CAN'T PLAY?



Probably because you're shouting all the time?  Turn the caps off dude


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 18, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> you know how I know your gay?
> 
> Yeah that is zakk before he grew that nasty " I'm going to pretend I'm in a biker gang now" beard.


 
You see after spending so many years trying his hardest to look like Randy Rhoads as much as possible he decided to try to look like a cross between Dimebag and Judas Priest instead.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 18, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Probably because you're shouting all the time?  Turn the caps off dude


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 18, 2008)

Tomii Sonic said:


> I HATE MUSIC STORE SNOBBERY-
> I USED TO GO TO SHOPS AND THE SALES PEOPLE WOULD TREAT ME LIKE AN IDIOT AND TRY AND SELL ME SHIT THAT WAS OVERPRICED GARBAGE-
> OR WHEN I WAS YOUNGER (15-16) WOULDNT LET ME TRY A GUITAR THAT WAS HALF DECENT...WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU BY SOMETHING YOU CAN'T PLAY?





Turn off the capslock.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2008)

We should have anyone who goes to Vegas to take a picture of themselves giving the finger to Roman.


----------



## DavyH (Dec 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> We should have anyone who goes to Vegas to take a picture of themselves giving the finger to Roman.


----------



## march (Dec 19, 2008)

man, I wish there was a hidden camera or something, I'd pay to see this


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 21, 2008)

DO NOT WANT


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


>



I'd stand on that. and hope it broke


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 21, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> *I'd stand on that.* and hope it broke



Where the hell did that phrase come from?


----------



## El Caco (Dec 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> We should have anyone who goes to Vegas to take a picture of themselves giving the finger to Roman.



A viral campaign based on something like that might actually be better than suing him. If there was an ongoing effort to make people aware of him by mocking him, I would imagine that it would affect his business. I think that if everyone knew who Ed Roman is he would have to close shop.

But then I don't really know, I still do not get how any guitarist who is willing to drop $5k+ on a guitar wouldn't know who he is.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Where the hell did that phrase come from?





at 2:18 watch that part all the way till number 2


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 21, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> at 2:18 watch that part all the way till number 2




Yeah, that's the other place where I've seen it but I still don't know where it came from.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

first and only place I have seen it. someone also reped me for one of the mock ups I did and put "I'd like to stand on that" on it


----------



## MFB (Dec 21, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> first and only place I have seen it. someone also reped me for one of the mock ups I did and put "I'd like to stand on that" on it



Twas I twizted, twas I


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 21, 2008)

I said it before and I will say it again, he's a Homeless Baby eating Lawn Gnome Nazi.


----------



## FYP666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> yes yes!!
> 
> Fuck, i'll _fly_ over just to take part in that



You should make a documentary out of it 

That would be epic


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 21, 2008)

Little story I found on the Parker forum, further evidence of Ed Romans douchtastic customer treatment :

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]'I'll try to keep this short... I wanted a custom guitar built, I also loved the Steinberger design at the time. I did a search and found this guy and what he called the "Edberger" at the time. At first he was quite reasonable, even nice and informative. Until...

He had my money. Once that happened, the service went straight down hill. He emphasized how "custom" meant anything under the sun, so I threw a few non-design changing ideas at him when we spec'd out the guitar. Simple things like moving the volume control out of the way, should be no problem for a handbuilt guitar. "No problem," I was told. I also requested he send a receipt at least 3 times. When I finally got the guitar, only 1 of my requests was implemented (a push/pull tone control), and NO receipt.

To add insult to injury, the fingerboard was separating from the neck starting around 13th fret or so, and the fret job was horrific. So, no receipt, no customized specs, the guitar was falling apart, and a $2400+ guitar played worse than any $100 guitar. I was given NOTHING in writing, despite my requests. When I called him to make my case for a refund (repairs weren't going to fix everything), he refused and became angry. After he took a deep breath, he offered me $600 to buy it back, because that was the value of the parts. I had never felt so insulted, so naive, and so robbed in all my life. Fortunately, I was able to sell the guitar (at a HUGE loss) to a collector.[/FONT]'


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

MFB said:


> Twas I twizted, twas I



Oh well Thanks 



vampiregenocide said:


> Little story I found on the Parker forum, further evidence of Ed Romans douchtastic customer treatment :
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]'I'll try to keep this short... I wanted a custom guitar built, I also loved the Steinberger design at the time. I did a search and found this guy and what he called the "Edberger" at the time. At first he was quite reasonable, even nice and informative. Until...
> 
> ...



I would go and kick him in the nuts for doing that


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 21, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Oh well Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I would go and kick him in the nuts for doing that



Exactly. I'm pretty sure theres some sort of trading law hes breaking there?

Garrg hes a fucking wanker.


----------



## sami (Dec 21, 2008)

dude...that's fucked vampy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 21, 2008)

sami said:


> dude...that's fucked vampy



sorry?


----------



## sami (Dec 21, 2008)

not for you, but the person in the story you posted. I can't believe he did that to him...


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> I said it before and I will say it again, he's a Homeless Baby eating Lawn Gnome Nazi.



You provide very credible evidence and thus, what you say is fact.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 22, 2008)

sami said:


> not for you, but the person in the story you posted. I can't believe he did that to him...



oh right yeah lol

its amazing how brave some 'business' men are


----------



## hairychris (Dec 22, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


>



Ahahaha, yeah, the Batman guitar with the logo ever so badly removed from the picture.

Twat.


----------



## JunkMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Here it is! List all of your Ed Roman Horror Stories! - Christian Guitar Forum 

even the christenens hate him :O


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2008)

Hated by many.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a genuinely nice guy. I (generally) harbor no ill will toward anyone. I just finished reading all the ed roman stories and I want this man to drop dead. Korean guitars are cheap because they don't pay their employees, but the guitars are cheaper for it. We'd all have something to say if suddenly agile guitars were $5000.

I'm not religious, but being rid of roman is a miracle we can all pray for.


----------



## klutvott (Dec 28, 2008)

We should all buy everything he has so that he doesn't have anything left to sell!


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2008)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I'm not religious, but being rid of roman is a miracle we can all pray for.



Nomination for quote of 2008.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 29, 2008)

JunkMan said:


> Here it is! List all of your Ed Roman Horror Stories! - Christian Guitar Forum
> 
> even the christenens hate him :O



Holy Crap! Christians play guitar?? 


Joking But yeah that is pretty funny in a why that they have their own Forum.


----------



## DavyH (Dec 29, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Holy Crap! Christians play guitar??
> 
> 
> Joking But yeah that is pretty funny in a why that they have their own Forum.


 
..... that you're not allowed to say 'fuck' on.

That's a shame, as the concensus seems to be "God have mercy on Ed, because he fucking needs it."


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 29, 2008)

DavyH said:


> ..... that you're not allowed to say 'fuck' on.
> 
> That's a shame, as the concensus seems to be "God have mercy on Ed, because he fucking needs it."



well I can see there point about not saying 'Fuck' all there 13 year old kids don't need to be exposed to that word. thats why they are allowed to play the one thing that is referred to as the "Devil's Music"


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hated by many.



ALLL!!!

Seriously, this guy is the Antichrist


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 1, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Little story I found on the Parker forum, further evidence of Ed Romans douchtastic customer treatment :
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]'I'll try to keep this short... I wanted a custom guitar built, I also loved the Steinberger design at the time. I did a search and found this guy and what he called the "Edberger" at the time. At first he was quite reasonable, even nice and informative. Until...
> 
> ...



Alright. New plan: We all go club him to death with 'edberger's'...
The way i figure it, we could get at least a hundred people or so to help plot his painful demise...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 1, 2009)

I was just thinking and I could make "Custom" Cops of Ibanez, BCR, Jacksons and sell them for FAR less then he does. Same Quailty though


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 1, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I was just thinking and I could make "Custom" Cops of Ibanez, BCR, Jacksons and sell them for FAR less then he does. Same Quailty though



DOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOIT!!!!

And then do nothing bag on him on your website!!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 1, 2009)

Tukaar said:


> DOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOIT!!!!
> 
> And then do nothing bag on him on your website!!!



 He might try to sell me for "Stealing" his Jackson or BCR desgns though.


Plus I at least need the tools. and for anyone that does build guitars I know it takes alot more then just tools to build them


----------



## ilikes2shred (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that "stand on that" thing originally came from earlier in that metalocalypse episode where they were watching tv and some guy had a commercial for his acoustics, were he was pictured standing on his guitars to show how strong they were. Skwissgaar and Toki, (being skwissgaar and toki) then went on to use that as a compliment type thing.....

Or did it come from earlier than that??

Oh, and way to go Chris!!! Since noone wants to go all the way out there, we should all call him on the same day.... For like 2 months in a row so he can't get any work done... if he even DOES any work....


----------



## MFB (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope, you're right it's from Metalocalypse when Skwisgaar is showing off his new endorsement guitars


----------



## ire_works (Jan 3, 2009)

The only thing wrong with this thread is that i cannot rep chris on the off topic forum.



I will fly in from "the" Canada to take part in a sevenstring.org Ed roman pillaging.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 3, 2009)

is he dead yet???? plz


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

winterlover said:


> is he dead yet???? plz



He can be...for a nominal fee of course


----------



## ire_works (Jan 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> He can be...for a nominal fee of course



Justice should have no price....


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

ire_works said:


> Justice should have no price....



Yeah but if you're good at something, why do it for free?


----------



## ire_works (Jan 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> Yeah but if you're good at something, why do it for free?



Its that kind of talk that kept Hitler alive as long as he did.



I'm sorry , did I just compare Ed Roman to Adolf Hitler?

please try to correct me if I'm wrong

_"try"_ being the key word.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

I was gonna say, you're not very far off


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

ilikes2shred said:


> *I'm pretty sure that "stand on that" thing originally came from earlier in that metalocalypse episode where they were watching tv and some guy had a commercial for his acoustics, were he was pictured standing on his guitars to show how strong they were. Skwissgaar and Toki, (being skwissgaar and toki) then went on to use that as a compliment type thing.....*


It was Toki and Muderface watching the guy standing on his guitars trying to sell them.



MFB said:


> Nope, you're right it's from Metalocalypse when Skwisgaar is showing off his new endorsement guitars



then this happened  and Muderface was the one that said itabout the AntFarm-itar


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

Although you've got to admit, that Ant-Farm-itar was pretty sweet. Same goes for the Swiss Army-tar and the Excalibitar


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> Although you've got to admit, that Ant-Farm-itar was pretty sweet. Same goes for the Swiss Army-tar and the Excalibitar



yes they were. 

By the way I think someone over on metalguitarist.org made an Ed Roman Profile and started saying that he was going to sue every one  

View Profile: Angry Fat Troll

and here is that thread he said he was going to sue everyone 
Metalguitarist.org


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

Not allowed to view unless you're registered, and at 5:40am I'm wayyy to lazy to register for shit


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> Not allowed to view unless you're registered, and at 5:40am I'm wayyy to lazy to register for shit



then Registar   but that sucks. it was in the off-topic over there so I guess I can see way you cant veiw if your not a memeber there


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

After looking over some stuff at MG.org, it looks like half of its made up from members on here


----------



## El Caco (Jan 3, 2009)

I have no idea what you are talking about, I've never seen the place before


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> After looking over some stuff at MG.org, it looks like half of its made up from members on here


it pretty much is the guy that started this fourm start that one and sold this one to Alex. he still posts here once in a while. he was the guy that started this thrad 



s7eve said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about, I've never seen the place before



 Sure you don't  by the way I liked Lollie's first post


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 3, 2009)

i'd have grabbed the Jem, paid the retail price, not theirs, and walked, out, and i wonder who the thief would be in that situation


----------



## silentrage (Jan 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## Pollywog (Jan 4, 2009)

That story is great. Ed Roman makes me laugh my ass off.


----------

